

Twitter Accounts Every Startup Investor Should Follow - jamiegull
http://mashable.com/2011/10/18/twitter-startup-investors/

======
benologist
... presented in a slow, ugly slideshow. This is a better link:

[http://mashable.com/2011/10/18/twitter-startup-
investors/#vi...](http://mashable.com/2011/10/18/twitter-startup-
investors/#view_as_one_page-gallery_box2737)

